# Plastidip Front Chrome 2019 RS hatchback



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry man, but that's not my cup of coffee.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I think it looks pretty darn good, nice work!


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Sorry man, but that's not my cup of coffee.


yea some people like chrome others dont , im in the latter camp i like a tiny bit of chrome


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I think it looks pretty darn good, nice work!


thanks its my first time ever working with pastidip and its honestly really easy and this pic was before i cleaned all the extra spray off so you can see some on my bumper etc


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

The color of the car has an effect too. Not too many cars with a chrome grille that look good, but in my opinion, the chrome looks good with nightfall gray.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> The color of the car has an effect too. Not too many cars with a chrome grille that look good, but in my opinion, the chrome looks good with nightfall gray.


Wow it does look good on your car , loving that color. I like the chrome on the original rs but the 2019 step up on black looks , out of place, but on yours amazing


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

To get a full appreciation, you need more pictures.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> To get a full appreciation, you need more pictures.


As you wish I tried to get most angles


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice! What’s your next mod?


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Very nice! What’s your next mod?


I'm looking into a oil catch can , also a air intake, and tune but I dont want to "waste" my warranty period as i just broke 40,000 km. Also want to get the chevy brake upgrade and rs hatchback upgraded exhaust . As of now I've done :
-Royal purple oil and filter
-every "bulb" changed to LED (diode dynamics SL1 headlight and fog, than random ones for inside and brake etc)
-general rust repair and maintenance to the splash panels and airdam (when I bought the car they were dented or missing )
-limo tint on every window and a double length sunstrip
-only use 94 octane petrocanada gas since buying it


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Strawberry644 said:


> I'm looking into a oil catch can , also a air intake, and tune but I dont want to "waste" my warranty period as i just broke 40,000 km. Also want to get the chevy brake upgrade and rs hatchback upgraded exhaust . As of now I've done :
> -Royal purple oil and filter
> -every "bulb" changed to LED (diode dynamics SL1 headlight and fog, than random ones for inside and brake etc)
> -general rust repair and maintenance to the splash panels and airdam (when I bought the car they were dented or missing )
> ...


Nice, I have a majority of them. I have the Chevy intake, brakes, and exhaust. I also have a tune which really makes a difference. I also had the SL1 head lights and fog lights, but one of my headlights is flickering and one of my fog lights went out, which sucks cause I only had it for 6 months.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Nice, I have a majority of them. I have the Chevy intake, brakes, and exhaust. I also have a tune which really makes a difference. I also had the SL1 head lights and fog lights, but one of my headlights is flickering and one of my fog lights went out, which sucks cause I only had it for 6 months.


**** that sucks to hear about your lights, you should email them I believe its a 3 year warranty. I also stopped using stop start as it seemed to make them flicker and mess with the voltages. Would love to hear how yours sounds.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Strawberry644 said:


> **** that sucks to hear about your lights, you should email them I believe its a 3 year warranty. I also stopped using stop start as it seemed to make them flicker and mess with the voltages. Would love to hear how yours sounds.


I already let them know, so hopefully they message me with good news. I tried posting a clip but I guess I can only post pictures


----------



## Victorysnap (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd love to know how you like the Chevy Performance exhaust upgrade NightFallsGray...considering it for my '18 RS Redline along with the Trifecta tune....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I already let them know, so hopefully they message me with good news. I tried posting a clip but I guess I can only post pictures


Post the video to youtube and copy the url. Post that to the forum.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Victorysnap said:


> I'd love to know how you like the Chevy Performance exhaust upgrade NightFallsGray...considering it for my '18 RS Redline along with the Trifecta tune....
> View attachment 289410





Victorysnap said:


> I'd love to know how you like the Chevy Performance exhaust upgrade NightFallsGray...considering it for my '18 RS Redline along with the Trifecta tune....
> View attachment 289410


i love the exhaust. Before my tune, I could still feel a difference in power with it. I’ll attempt to post a YouTube video as recommended


----------

